# [SOLVED] Brak dźwięku podczas odtwarzania plików mp4

## matt1366613

Witam.

Problem jak w temacie. Znalazłem gdzieś informację że trzeba zainstalować faad2 ale to nie pomogło.

Kiedu próbuję włączyć ścieżkę dźwiękową w VLC, pojawia się taki błąd:

```
Moduł dekodera nie nadaje się:

VLC nie wspiera formatu audio lub wideo "mp4a". Niestety nie ma sposobu, aby to naprawić.
```

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Fri May 15, 2009 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## michal1990

Mi otwarzanie dźwięku mp4/m4a/aac itp. działa bezproblemu na VLC

```

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.9.9a-r1 [0.9.9a] USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda cdio dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac fluidsynth gnome hal httpd libgcrypt libnotify matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 rtsp samba skins sse stream svg truetype v4l v4l2 vcdinfo vcdx vorbis x264 xv -aalib (-altivec) -arts -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddax -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -fontconfig -ggi -gnutls -id3tag -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libsysfs -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -modplug -musepack -optimisememory -oss -pda -pvr -remoteosd -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -vlm (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xml -xosd -zvbi"

```

----------

## matt1366613

Rzeczywiście. Nie spojrzałem, jest flaga aac która odpowiada za wsparcie dla audio w mp4.

A tak przy okazji. Czy jest jakaś możliwość żeby mieć dźwięk także w kaffeine? Nie widziałem tam takowej flagi.

----------

## michal1990

bez komentarza...

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd flac gnome gtk mad modplug musepack nls opengl pulseaudio samba theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -arts -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss (-real) -sdl -speex -vcd (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

```

----------

## matt1366613

Jedyne co mogę napisać na swoją obronę to to, że używam linuxa od niedawna i jeszcze czasem nie kojarzę niektórych rzeczy. Napisałem, że nie widzę tej flagi ale oczywiście sprawdzałem

kaffeine a nie xine-lib. Dzięki za odpowiedź... i cierpliwość.

----------

